# Lucky find in the garden - swarm photos



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I came across a nice one yesterday while cleaning out the garden.

picture upload
]

It doesn’t get much easier than this.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

The good news is I captured it. The bad news is that it came from one of my hives.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

They call that a modified skep technique.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Just this one more photo. Taken about an hour before we spotted the swarm. It is clearly visible in the tangle of stalks. We toiled around it for an hour in blissful ignorance. I had donned my veil as I was working near the hives and after a couple of stings I accepted the fact that they didn’t like my weed eater.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Saltybee said:


> They call that a modified skep technique.


I'm not sure who 'they' are. It's the way I've caught them for as long as I can remember. Nobody taught me the technique....I just discovered that it worked pretty well and was.....usually...... painless to everyone involved.


----------

